# HR34 Genie new install, any tips things to look out for?



## D1vad (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay I'm getting a new Genie, (I assume an HR34) at this point I only have an old SD TV. The Genie because I like to record multiple shows at the same time. I have high speed Internet in another room. 

So Directv tells me I am getting,

1. DIRECTV® Advanced WholeHome DVR

1	Cinema Connection Kit	

1	DIRECTV® Slimline Dish
=======================================

Does that actually make sense? The DVR is listed as Advanced not HR34 or Genie. The dish is listed as Slimline not Slimline 3 not smw. 

After reading here a bit I've noticed a number of people reporting that they had their HR34 swapped out, is that because they have Directv's insurance plan? Or is Directv willing to swap boxes after firmware upgrades if there are issues?

Will the Cinema Connection kit connect at 5 GHz? If not will they run cat 5 cable to my router? 

Thanks


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

D1vad said:


> Okay I'm getting a new Genie, (I assume an HR34) at this point I only have an old SD TV. The Genie because I like to record multiple shows at the same time. I have high speed Internet in another room.
> 
> So Directv tells me I am getting,
> 
> ...


You wont get a SWM LNB setup because you are gonna need 5 tuners. My guess is you will be getting a SWM8 switch installed. As for the cinema connection you will hard wire it in and you HR34 will be able to pick it up. Not sure why you need a cinema kit if all you have is a HR34. You could just hard wire the HR34.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

joshjr said:


> You wont get a SWM LNB setup because you are gonna need 5 tuners.


Your advice is bogus. The SWiM LNBs serve up 8 SWiM channels just like the SWM-8.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

harsh said:


> Your advice is bogus. The SWiM LNBs serve up 8 SWiM channels just like the SWM-8.


Sorry about that. I couldn't remember. I stand corrected. Is the HR34 the only box that will be on the account?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

D1vad said:


> Okay I'm getting a new Genie, (I assume an HR34) at this point I only have an old SD TV.


If your TV doesn't have RCA or S-Video inputs available, you may have to wave off.

The Genie is a relatively poor match for an SDTV and you may be better off waiting until you have a suitable TV since you'll be paying for HD service whether you can fully appreciate it or not.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

sometimes they make you get or but the 1 Cinema Connection Kit, they made me paid $99 for it, and completely useless!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

harsh said:


> If your TV doesn't have RCA or S-Video inputs available, you may have to wave off.
> 
> The Genie is a relatively poor match for an SDTV and you may be better off waiting until you have a suitable TV since you'll be paying for HD service whether you can fully appreciate it or not.


I disagree that it is a poor match. I have an HD receiver hooked up to an old SD CRT TV and the picture looks great, especially on the HD channels (you can choose to letterbox or zoom/crop them, I prefer letterbox).

You are correct though that it may be a small issue if his old TV doeesn't have composite, S-video, or component video inputs (yes some old SD TVs had component). However, it isn't that big of a deal. A simple RF modulator hooked up to the ouputs of the HR34 and fed into the TV over the coax input using channel 3 or 4 will work just fine. I know for a while techs were carrying RF modulators on their trucks, but I'm not sure if they still are. The OP may want to have one on hand just in case. They are relatively easy to find and cheap. Most Wal-Mart, K-Mart, Radio Shack, etc. stores will have some. Here is a decent cheap one on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-SWS21...8&qid=1352840756&sr=8-2&keywords=rf+modulator

As far as the Cinema Connection Kit goes, I believe they are only 2.4GHz. They can however be used hardwired, or they may install a hardired one if you prefer that (I do). They won't run a ethernet cable to your router for you, but they will run a coax cable to the router so they can be placed next to each other. Remember though, the same rules apply to running this cable as any other run to a receiver. They will run along an outside wall of the house and in through one wall, or under the house and up through a floor (if you have a basement, or easy to maneuver in crawlspace) as part of the free install. If you want the cables fished through walls, etc then they may charge you extra to do so, or tell you they can't do it.


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't enable Genie Recommends if you like to do remote records from either the web site or the apps, because it breaks that. /sigh


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

Also, if you only have the C31 and HR34 (i.e. no other DVRs) then DirecTV has no way of enabling Whole Home DVR, which means you can't actually delete recordings from the C31. /ugh


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

swaits said:


> Also, if you only have the C31 and HR34 (i.e. no other DVRs) then DirecTV has no way of enabling Whole Home DVR, which means you can't actually delete recordings from the C31. /ugh


What do you mean? I have an HR 34 and two C31 units, and nothing else, and I routinely delete recordings after viewing from a C31.

Edit: I'm pretty sure this is a setting on the HR34 where one must enable/allow deletions from the C31 boxes. It seems like the default might have been to not allow that.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

TMan said:


> What do you mean? I have an HR 34 and two C31 units, and nothing else, and I routinely delete recordings after viewing from a C31.
> 
> Edit: I'm pretty sure this is a setting on the HR34 where one must enable/allow deletions from the C31 boxes. It seems like the default might have been to not allow that.


The problem is a current glitch in DirecTV's system which prevents them from turning on Whole Home service for some customers in certain situations. It all covered over in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=209594


----------



## whitestripes1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Is the DECA needed for installs that have an ethernet cable near the receiver ?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

whitestripes1 said:


> Is the DECA needed for installs that have an ethernet cable near the receiver ?


As far as DirecTV is concerned, yes. The tech has to install a Cinema Connect Kit or he doesn't get paid.

In reality, after the tech leaves you can unhook the Cinem Connect kit and just hook an ethernet cable up directly to the HR34 (Genie). *This only works with the HR34 (Genie) though, don't try it with any other HR2x HD-DVRs or H2x receivers.*


----------

